# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج ESET 4.0.474 Final الاصدار الاخير مع الشرح الكامل +السيريل

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

* 



أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج


ESET Smart Security & AntiVirus










ESET  Smart Security البرنامج الغنى عن التعريف

إنه البرنامج الذى أتى فى المرتبه الأولى عالميا في مجال الحماية من  الفيروسات والسباي وير و التروجن و غيرها من الديدان المدمره بالجهاز دونا  عن برامج الحمايه الأخرى و تم تجربة البرنامج الذى يعتبر الأفضل و الأقوى  لما يتميز به من قوة في اكتشاف وتدمير أي خطر يواجهك على الإنترنت مهما كان
و الميزه الذى يتميز بها البرنامج عن غيره من برامج الحمايه هى خفته على  الجهاز و سرعته فى اكتشاف الفيروسات و سرعته الكبيرة جدا فى البحث
بحيث لا يستهلك إلا القليل جداً من قدرات جهازك


و لدينا سؤال مهم جدا و هو :
لماذا نستخدم برنامج الحمايه هذا و لماذا يتفوق على  غيره من برامج الحمايه ؟
و لنجيب عن هذا السؤال إليكم الاتى:


 إليكم هذه الاحصائيه التى توضح مدى سرعة البرنامج فى  البحث عن الفيروسات و أداءه المتميز





ومن  الواضح أنه يحتل المرتبه الاولى على جميع البرامج فقد أطاح بالكاسبر والأفيرا و  المكافى و البيت ديفندر و غيرها من برامج الحمايه الكثيره 


و أيضا هناك احصائيه اخرى توضح مدى اكتشافه للفيروسات  و كم فيروس مر منه دون ان يراه او يمسكه





و  أيضا من الواضح أنه لا يمر منه أى فيروس مهما كان نوعه على عكس البرامج  الأخرى



و إليكم كمية الجوائز التى حصل عليها البرنامج




وبه  أيضا خاصيه The pushing أى عدم الإحتيال 
أى بمعنى اخر أن أى هاكر لا يستطيع أن يسطر عليه أو  حتى يدخل داخل ملفاته الأمنيه و إليكم هذه الصوره التى توضح تلك الخاصيه 






فالبرنامج  يشمل كل وسائل الحمايه الممكنه على الجهاز وهى :

Main modules 

* Antivirus
    * Antispyware
    * Personal Firewall
    * Antispam


Other technologies

* Anti-Stealth technology against rootkits
    * Protection against phishing attacks
    * SysInspector


و تتميز شركه البرنامج عن غيرها أنها عند انتاج أى  اصدار من البرنامج انها تضيف على الأصدار القديم الإمكانيات الجديده ..  بمعنى اخر أى تبدأ من حيث توقفت 
و ذلك على عكس شركات برامج الحمايه الاخرى 



و  لهذه الأسباب نستخدم البرنامج الأكثر من رائع

و ناتى لشرح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج و الحصول على مفتاح  له لعمل update بكل سهوله




 صورة للإنترنت سكيورتي الجديد


 

 للتحميل .. لابد اخذ سريال من هذه الصفحه لكي تضعه في مكانه الصحيح كما هو موضح

http://www.nod325.com/






 وهذه صورة للأنتي فايروس الجديد


 

 للتحميل .. لابد اخذ سريال من هذه الصفحه لكي تضعه في مكانه الصحيح كما هو موضح

 http://www.nod325.com/





 ( وهـنـا النسخه الخاصه بنظام التشغيل 64 بت )


ESET Smart Security 4

 او

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4



 ( طـريـقـة التـحـمـيـل كـالتـالـي )





 ( ثـم نـضـع بـيـانـات الـتـسـجـيـل هـــنا ونـضـغـط اوكـي او حـسـنـآ )






 ( الآن شــــــــرح تـــنـــصـــيـــب الـــبـــرنـــاـمــج )


 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 



 واجهة البرنامج


 




إثبات إصدار البرنامج


 



الفحص بالبرنامج













 ( وهنا الطريقه للحصول على أفضل حمايه ممكنه وبكامل قوة البرنامج - الطريقه للاصدارين )








 

 






 










 ( بعد ذلك الأفضل اعادة التشغيل )


 ملاحظه مهمه .. البعض عند الفحص تظهر لهم هذي الرساله ولا يعرف كيف يتعامل معها وثم يعتقد ان النود لايحذف الفيروسات عند كشفها .. 

 ( الرجاء التطبيق كما هو موضح بالصوره لحذف الفايروس )

 


 ( هـنـا الـحـل النهائي لـتوديع اللون البرتقالي للـنود )


 نعمل ايقاف لتحديثات الويندوز ثم موافق


 

 نفتح النود ثم نضغط على F5 للدخول على اعدادات البرنامج ونطبق التالي .. بعد ذلك اعمل اعادة تشغيل للكمبيوتر ..





 بعد ذلك نعيد تشغيل الكمبيوتر
 .. موقع البرنامج ..

 http://www.eset.com/

طبعآ كلها نسخة أصليه وليست تجريبيه أختر منها مايناسبك ..

 عند التحميل .. راح يطلبك أسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور .. هذا يدل على انها نسخه أصليه .. 

 ( اضغط هـنـا للحصول على السريالات الخاصه بالتسجيل ) 

http://www.nod325.com/

 ( الآن حصريآ الكراك الجديد من رفعي .. فقط تقوم بتثبيته وهو يغير لك المفاتيح تلقائيآ دون العناء او البحث عن مفاتيح جديده او كراكات .. الف مبروك ياشباب ) 

 يوجد كراكين شرحت لكم طريقة تثبيت الكراك .. والأفضل اعادة التشغيل بعد تثبيت الكراك

 الـكـراك رقـم 1

 عند التثبيت نختار نكست نكست الى ان نصل الى مثل هذه الصوره .. ثم نطبق التالي ونضغط نكست

 


 وثم نكست


 


 ثم فنش لنهاية التثبيت .. وايضآ لتشغيل البرنامج

 

 عند تشغيله راح يفحص لك المفتاح هل هو مازال شغال او منتهي .. اذا منتهي راح يغيره لك .. واذا شغال راح يخليه ويظهر لك كما بالصوره التاليه

 

هـنـا رابط تحميل الكراك x32 ..

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 الكراك رقم 2 لنظام 64 بت فقط


هـنـا رابـط تحميل الكراك x64 ..
*    

للأمانة منقوووووووووووول للفائدة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط جديدة


*
أولا نسخة :*

*ESET   Smart Security Microsoft® Windows® 7/Vista/XP/2000 - 32bit


Size:37.35 MB



*************************





RAPIDSHARE LINK


***************************





MEGAUPLOAD  LINK


***************************





UPLOADEDTO LINK


***************************





EASYSHARE LINK


***************************





NETLOAD  LINK


****************************
*

**ثانيا  نسخة :*

*ESET   Smart Security Microsoft® Windows® 7/Vista/XP -   64bit


Size:41.15 MB




************************




RAPIDSHARE LINK


**************************





MEGAUPLOAD  LINK


**************************






SENDSPACE  LINK


**************************






FILEFACTORY LINK


**************************





NETLOAD  LINK



**************************





DEPOSITSFILES


***************************

منقوووووووووووول للفائدة
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور دكتور :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو يا مهندسة مها :Bl (9):

----------


## MR.X

[align=center] 
موضوع مميز بالفعل ...
وشرح وافي وكافي ...


موضوع يستحق التثبيت ...

مشكور عبدالله 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا إلك ربيع :SnipeR (7):

----------


## البذالي

شكرررررررررررررررا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عفوا  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## طارق 32

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## abo0ora

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  kkkkkkkkkkksssssss

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Welcome!!  :Eh S(9):

----------


## lonlyha

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع

----------

